# OEM 18" Wheel Q



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Can someone please tell me the offset and back spacing for the OEM 18" wheel. I can't seem to find this info. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the 18s are the same as the stock 17s??
Stock 8" 17s are listed as +48mm offset, but actually measure +50mm with
a 6.47" backspace.

Larry


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Larry! So if I were to go with a +45mm offset wheel, this 2-5mm less of offset would bring my tire out toward the fender lip, or more inward toward the strut? I'm thinking inward.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smaller offset is more to the outside with the same width wheel. A few mm wouldn't even be noticeable.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Smaller offset is more to the outside with the same width wheel. A few mm wouldn't even be noticeable.


Cool! Thank you!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A few mm positive on the front, could make a difference.
On some cars, the stock offset rubs the strut.
On the rear it wouldn't matter.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> A few mm positive on the front, could make a difference.
> On some cars, the stock offset rubs the strut.
> On the rear it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Larry


Even if it did have more positive offset it would be extremely easy to fix with some ARP wheel studs and a thin wheel spacer. When you widen stock wheels like I did with my rear wheels the extra inch made the offset +61mm (half the total of the addition plus the original 48mm). I brought that back to +56mm with ARPs and 5mm spacers. You can go up to about 7mm and still be sufficiently on the hub. Considerably _too small_ of an offset is much more of a problem.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

^^True, but you need hubcentric spacers, if you exceed about
4mm thick, or the wheel bore won't rest on the hub. Plus, this is about the
max to get a full lug nut on the stock studs.
A spacer over about 4mm needs to be hubcentric to the hub and have
a hubcentric fit to the wheel, also.
Also need longer (and stronger) studs, as svede stated.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I use a 5mm spacer. There's still plenty of hub. I think it's foolish to not replace the studs regardless. The stock ones are extremely soft and snap easily. Some have snapped them launching the car. I consider it a safety upgrade.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

The wheels I am looking at are +45mm offset and are 18 x 8 wide. I at least want 245/40/18s on them. I'd may go wider in back, but would also like to be able to rotate them, so I'm not sure which way I will go.


----------

